# vision not so good.



## phil4321 (28 Aug 2006)

hey im new to the forums, and this is my first post.

basically im here to learn about what it is like to be in the canadian army and get some questions i need answered, ansewred.

i'll direct most of my questions to  a diffrent board though, what i need here has to do with vision requirments.  i have estigmatism and my eyes are definatly not good.  theyre not horrible but definatly not good (i dont have the exact numbers)  

what are the vision requirments for infantry?   do you have to have 20/20?

also and this is the main thing, what sort of things will i never be able to do becuase of my eyes as far as advanced training? ie, things like sniper, urban warefare ect . will i be barred from things like this because of my eyes

one last thing, are you able to get lasik eye surgery to correct your eyes?

thanks in advance
phil


----------



## aesop081 (28 Aug 2006)

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## phil4321 (2 Sep 2006)

Thanks man lots of good info there,

I have one other question, when a site says the vision requirments must be "correctable to 20/20"  by correctable do they mean with glasses or surgery or something else?


thanks


----------



## kincanucks (2 Sep 2006)

phil4321 said:
			
		

> Thanks man lots of good info there,
> 
> I have one other question, when a site says the vision requirments must be "correctable to 20/20"  by correctable do they mean with glasses or surgery or something else?
> 
> ...



Which site and in which context?


----------



## Pte. Koehler (2 Sep 2006)

I had the same problem and yes lasik surgery will correct usually better then 20/20. I'm now at 20/15 and just got into the reserves.


----------



## keaner (2 Sep 2006)

> I have one other question, when a site says the vision requirments must be "correctable to 20/20



That means your vision must be correctable with glasses.


----------



## phil4321 (4 Sep 2006)

alright thanks guys, 

i thought they meant glasses but i wasnt sure,  ive had some time to think about it and did a wack of searching online and i think im going to get lasik done.  I didnt think i would ever do it, mostly because my mother had it done and it did not go well for her, but that was many years ago. the technology has come a long way since the days she got it done and now the risk is minimal.

id rather not be dependant on glasses when and if i do enlist. i just see them getting in the way alot. plus ive been wearing them for 18 years (and im only 20) and im kinda sick of them. 


thanks for the input


----------

